# Best Charter in Venice



## ASSALT WEAPON

Hi Everyone, 
A group of us (5) is looking to go fishing in Feb/March in Venice for Tuna. I know nothing about Venice. Do you guess recommend the following charters? Thank you in advance for your info..

Outerlimit Charters 

SnapShot Charters

Eddie Burger

Super Strike Charters


----------



## superchicken

Fished with Paradise Outfitters twice this summer, they do a good job. The ones you listed I have never fished with so I cant say. Send Capt Woody Woods on this forum a private message, he will get you fixed up. Or google Paradise Outfitters, they have a real good web-site.


----------



## kahala boy

superchicken said:


> Fished with Paradise Outfitters twice this summer, they do a good job. The ones you listed I have never fished with so I cant say. Send Capt Woody Woods on this forum a private message, he will get you fixed up. Or google Paradise Outfitters, they have a real good web-site.


 +1:thumbup:


----------



## superchicken

Just thought about it, you-tube paradise outfitters. Capt Woody has some super cool videos on it. I hope he has not put the blooper reel up yet as I know I will be on that one!:whistling:


----------



## seareb

I can tell you from personal experience. Do NOT waste your time and money with Super Strike Charters


----------



## beeritself

A guy I went to high school with in new Orleans runs a charter out there. Look up Voodoo Sportfishing out of Venice. Captain Trey Piqué.


----------



## pmcgucken

This isn't a better run operation in Venice than Paradise Outfitters... Hunter and Woody are great to be around, they are always the top producers back at the dock, and just a blast to fish with. I have fished with them several times over the years, and won't fish with anyone else,unless Hunter is booked, and he tells me to... these guys are so dialed in it is sick!

Here is a report from last year's trip:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/early-march-madness;-venice-offshore-85030/

And a video:


----------



## Hendrik

Eddie Burger, you cannot go wrong!!!


----------



## reeldog80

delete


----------



## Capteddie

Obviously I will vouch for myself but Hunter is a good cap and you wouldnt go wrong with him. I have never heard of snapshot charters.


----------



## tims1028

beeritself said:


> A guy I went to high school with in new Orleans runs a charter out there. Look up Voodoo Sportfishing out of Venice. Captain Trey Piqué.


I'd recommend Trey as well. He is a good guy, fun to fish with, and knows what he is doing. PM me if you need his number.


----------



## Super Strike Charters

Damon McKnight here with Super Strike Charters. I happen to come across this post this morning. Since our name is mentioned here I figured it would be best to go ahead and chime in. I am not sure who seareb is and not sure why he/she posted the way they did. I can assure you that you would not be wasting your time and money if you chartered with us. We are not a new company and have been around for a long time. I am guessing seareb has us confused with someone else. There are plenty of charter companies in Venice and just about all of them catch fish on a consistent basis and know how to catch fish when it gets tough. I would be happy to help you with your decision as far as who you choose, I know when there are any negative posts it adds to the confusion of what you should do. Everyone mentioned on this post are hard working captains and all have the ability to put you on fish. Send me an email or give me a call and I will definitely help you in any way I can. 985 960 1900 or [email protected]


----------



## whome

Hendrik said:


> Eddie Burger, you cannot go wrong!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## reeldog80

I will say Damon Mcknight was very helpful to me one time even though I was not able to go out with him. He got me hooked up with Capt. Brandon Ballay and we had a great trip!!! (and a few more in following years!)


----------



## cliff k

mexican gulf fishing company. just look on the covers of saltwater sportsman and watch wejebe's tv show. and you cant beat their boat. 39' seavee with the best sound system i have ever heard on a boat. no doubt the best guys in the business


----------



## Caspr21

Other than being an auburn queer :whistling:....................Woody is pretty good when it comes to fishing over there. Paradise outfitters


----------



## MSViking

Without naming names, I have had a couple rather than great experiences in Venice, so you are doing the right thing in doing your homework. 

I can tell you that Hunter and Woody at Paradise know their stuff and are proven. They run a good boat with high end equipment and they know how to treat their customers. They are in it for the long haul. :thumbsup:

Robert


----------



## superchicken

Caspr21 said:


> Other than being an auburn queer :whistling:....................Woody is pretty good when it comes to fishing over there. Paradise outfitters


SCHWACK!!!! Nice one! He got on the boat one Friday with is Auburn gear on.....needless to say his tip was not very good that day! Woody if you wear that stuff this weekend it aint gonna be pretty.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Cocahoe

Have used Eddie Burger on several occasions and he always goes the extra mile.


----------



## chris a

I've fished with 3 captians out of Venice and the best was Captian Eddie.


----------



## Caspr21

superchicken said:


> SCHWACK!!!! Nice one! He got on the boat one Friday with is Auburn gear on.....needless to say his tip was not very good that day! Woody if you wear that stuff this weekend it aint gonna be pretty.....:thumbsup:


hahahaha.............hey he bet me on the auburn alabama game...........said he would wear alabama gear and post the pic on FB............


----------



## superchicken

Caspr21 said:


> hahahaha.............hey he bet me on the auburn alabama game...........said he would wear alabama gear and post the pic on FB............


We are hunting together this weekend. I will see if I can make that happen.....Roll Tide!


----------



## seareb

I can assure you I am not confused. Capt Damon was very assuring on the phone with me as I set up our trip. Once we arrived, different person. I brought some of my best customers with me and this guy is not what he claims to be. How about booking a two day trip and then he says he can't take you and turns you over to somebody else, only after you give him a check. I have a 33' pro line out of Pensacola and have chartered plenty of boats out of Venice, just trying to save someone else the headache I went through.


----------



## Super Strike Charters

Seareb,

I will start by saying that I am sorry for your experience but what I think is going on here is either a mistake on my part or yours. It sounds like there was some type of miscommunication along the way. This is all new and really doesn't makes sense to me, you are being very vague and i have no idea who you are or when this trip took place. What exactly was i assuring you? If it was about the fishing or weather it was true. I don't know anything else that we could have gotten into heavy discussion about. Not what I claim to be...not sure how to answer this one. What were the circumstances involved to have to send you with someone else. Was it someone with Super Strike Charters or was it a completely different company. I certainly couldn't have kept your check if I sent you with someone else. Was this a reschedule from a previous date, did we have to push it back a day due to weather, there are a lot of reasons why sometimes you don't fish with who you originally booked, but you are made aware of it as soon as possible. The other alternative is to cancel the trip which most people choose not to do for any reason. We do not collect first, only when the charter(s) have been run and over with on most occasions. The exception, and rare, but some people insist on paying first usually because they are carrying cash and don't want to or if it is a company check already made out, but even then I prefer to wait until after the trip is over. You never know when the trip may get cut short because of weather or mechanical issues and adjustments would have to be made. So when you say you paid upfront, that is not something that we normally do. Since this is the first I am hearing of this and was never contacted by you I really don't know how to comment. This is a reputable company and have been around for a long time, you should have talked to me about this in the first place and it would have been to your benefit.


----------



## Travis Gill

Trey is a Good captain as is Eddie. I know both of them from when I fished over there for a couple summers. Regardless of what others say on here I would stay away from Woody


----------



## ASSALT WEAPON

seareb, thanks for your reply and honesty. i appreciate everyone who replied as i know nothing about this area! Fish On..


----------

